# New forum...



## terri (Apr 23, 2008)

....exclusively for all you TPFer's who love your GAMES!

It was felt our Off Topic forum was getting a mite crowded with these types of threads.   Since they're not something that everyone enjoys seeing, a subforum seemed an appropriate way to keep them together. 

Hope you enjoy!


----------

